# Dither fish for Dwarf Cichlids.



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm planning on upgrading my little tiny 5 gallon into a little not so tiny 10 gallon. The tank will be planted, and the substrate will be gravel.
My question is about the dithers I shoudl uses for my kribs. The stocklist will be as follows...
1 Male Krib
2 Black Kuli loaches
5 Otto cats
And I was wondering what species of dither/top fish I should get? :-? 
I was thinking a few Red eye tetra or maybe some Glowlights.    
What are your suggestions?
Thanks once again for your help,
Manoah
8)


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Those are both good choices IMO.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

A 10 gallon makes a good fry tank.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Red eyes would get too large to keep a decent school in a ten gallon and glowlights tend to stay down in the kribs area. I like to use harequin rasboras with my westies.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Aplocheilichthys normani


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Darkside said:


> Aplocheilichthys normani


Believe me, if I could find them or jellybean tetras without mail ordering them ... I'd *much* prefer to use them over rasboras.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

dwarfpike said:


> Darkside said:
> 
> 
> > Aplocheilichthys normani
> ...


They are excellent little fish!


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

????
:-? These are availible at Petsmart where I live! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 
Thanks for you help. I will definetly get the red eye tetra. :fish:

Manoah


----------

